# Wood girder pocketed into CMU Masonry wall



## Scott_R (May 26, 2011)

We have a PSL engineered wood girder that is pocketed into an exterior CMU block wall supporting a stair landing. The end of the girder is wrapped with alumin. flashing material to create a barrier between wood/cmu. The pocket is grouted up to and touching the beam/flashing material. We are aware of section 2304.11.2.5 (IBC) in regards to a 1/2" clearance around the beam for moisture control unless the beam is pressure treated...but we have wrapped the beam in lieu of this.

Q: Do I need the 1/2" clearance? Is it a code violation? Inspector is questioning this as well...


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2011)

It's not treated, nor do you have the required clearance, so it is not code compliant. Get the beam manufacturer, or an engineer to sign off on it, the inspector can't, it is not in the prescriptive code.


----------



## rogerpa (May 26, 2011)

I doubt any engineer will sign-off on this due to the aluminum disintegrating from being in contact with the grout if any moisture is present; the reason (moisture) for the requirement in the first place.


----------



## Scott_R (May 26, 2011)

Just another piece of info, the beam is supported to the wall with Simpson seismic tie angle supports independent from the beam pocket.


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2011)

Still not in the prescriptive code.


----------



## FredK (May 26, 2011)

Fatboy's all over it.  Not right IMHO.


----------



## peach (Jun 2, 2011)

air space and roofing felt is a better option.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 3, 2011)

How do ya level the beam in the pocket? Can you use leftover concrete foundation spreaders?

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Jun 3, 2011)

"How do ya level the beam in the pocket?"

Steel shims........

"concrete foundation spreaders?

Not sure what you mean........


----------



## jim baird (Jun 3, 2011)

metal shims?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 3, 2011)

A perfectly good waste of al-you-mini-um if you ask me...and still non-compliant.  One less beer can in the world.   

Too bad it wasn't an interior wall, where moisture transfer through the concrete is not an issue.

Fatboy has this one.  In my experience, even when they go to the engineer, the engineer will tell them their fix will not work.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 3, 2011)

fatboy,

The steel concrete spreaders that hold rebar in the foundation wall extend out past the wall, after the forms are removed the speaders are beat off the wall. Some times used as washers for anchor bolts as well. They are used as shims like jim baird noted which is what I was asking, if it is allowed by code. Can you use a stack of washers to level the beam in the pocket, is that allowed by code? I have seen both in the field while doing inspections before they grout the beam in which hardly gets done in this area due to other AHJ not enforcing that part of the code.

pc1

pc1


----------

